# Help me solve a mystery: what mix it is?



## Claudine (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm new on this forum, I discover it yesterday, the day I rescued my new friend, Chuck, a Golden mix from a shelter. I was wondering if somebody have an idea what is the other half of the mix. On the paper they gave me, it said golden X lab, but on the cage it was golden X shepherd, and somebody on the street told me it look like a border collie X golden... So here 's some pics, thank you!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Heck if I know, but he certainly is handsome! I don't see shepherd (German) at all.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost looks like an Australian Cattle Dog with that coloring. But what really matters is that Chuck has a "golden" heart and so do you for giving him a new home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would guess Aussie...Welcome and Chuck is very handsome!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's very pretty. I can see why you think border collie. I don't see any shepherd either. I'd just enjoy the mix, he's one of a kind!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a pretty dog! I have no idea what the mix is but good for you for rescuing him. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe australian shepherd/Golden?


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry I'm going to be no help at all. But I just wanted to say welcome and just let you know that he is a handsome boy.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Based on his splotches I'd guess an aussie or collie. He's beautiful though!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

welcome! what ever he is = handsome! thanks for rescuing, he's a beauty!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! I think definitely Border Collie mix. He's beautiful!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> Maybe australian shepherd/Golden?


That was my guess, too.

He is a nice looking boy!


----------



## Claudine (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for great welcome! I read a description of the temperament of the aussie, and it fit very well with Chuck so far... That 's why i was wondering, because he don't really feel like a golden to me. So, mix with an australian shepherd make great sens! Thank you all!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous! You are wonderful for rescuing this boy!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im with the GoldenXAussie crowd...
The legs / and ears are very Aussie like - the white ruff all the way around his neck - the freckles on his nose - are like many of the Aussies I know


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard~and Bless You for the rescue. I'm voting border collie(with a big ol' golden soul)


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd say either one, Aussie or Border Collie, could be a possibility, but I'd lean towards Aussie. I don't know where they got German Shepherd - I don't see that, at all.
Whatever the mix is, he sure is a pretty boy!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> Maybe australian shepherd/Golden?


My guess, as well.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Border-Collie,Brittany or St bernard mix!.
How much does he weigh and how tall is he?.


----------



## Claudine (Apr 15, 2008)

By the spca papers he weight 51 pound, he seems being underweight a little: he's more a golden female size then a male size, and everybody think that he's a female in fact.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He is a beauty! Love his coloring. I was thinking from that first pic he might have some collie. Everybody is saying Aussie, and I'm not familier with that breed. Going to have to google it up.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a bit late on this one. I have a Golden Border Collie mix...he's 60lbs black nad white border markings....all ****** in temprement. My neighbors have three Brittanys...your buddy looks a lot like them...less red and more white than red border collies.

http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BC_ColorRed.html

If he's part aussie, border collie or brittany you've got one high energy, easily bored pup on your hands...Odin will be ten this June and he's not showing much sign of slowing down.

Margaret Lamb


----------



## PTugboat (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to have an Australian Shepard/Golden mix and it looked similar in the face/size but had a different coat. Either way congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

He looks like a Border Collie mix to me.  A regular cutie pie too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

CHUCK is beautiful.

My Guess is Golden Retriever/Australian Shepherd!!

Bless you for rescuing him-he sure is gorgeous!!

Here is an Australian Shepherd:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=3


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a beautiful boy! Such beautiful markings. To me his head and face look golden. makes no difference, he is loved and he is lucky you found himj.

We have a full golden, but also have an adopted golden mix. One thing we and my vet agree on--she has sight hound in her---her huge eyes, long thin legs, large round feet, narrow chest and slim muzzle seem to indicate greyhound, whippet, maybe saluki. As a matter of fact, on anothr forum a lady posted a picture of her saluki/golden mix and my first thought was "Where did she get a picture of Honey."

Sorry I cant help you with the other mixture in your beautiful boy, but do want to say welcome...and thanks for rescuing this guy!

This is our Honey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3Goldens*

3Goldens

Honey is just beautiful!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. We think she is very pretty and sweeter than honey--tho she got her name because hubby said she looked like she was made of spun honey. She had heartworms when we adopted her right a year old and we had to put her thru the treatment--oh, she had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. Can you imagine anyone gassing this girl?

Anway, she just can't give us enough love and attention and she tries so hard to talk to us. Has a range of noises like I have never heard in a dog--gargling, chortling, different whines and barks. It is amazing. These rescues can pretty darn special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues are Very Special*

Rescues sure are extremely Special.

Honey is a Honey!!!

Here's my Smooch!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful. Yes, rescues are special. I think they sometimes realize they have been saved.


----------

